# lob shot off a tight lie ...



## garyinderry (Jun 6, 2012)

every days a school day. im pretty good at hitting lob shots from a fluffy lie but any time i tried it froma tight lie i usually bladed it. just before i went out tonight for a few holes i had a quick look at phils - secret of the short game. 

the secret to this shot is 

-weight on left side
-ball forward instance
-open club face
*-hit the ball fat ( 3inches behind the ball)*


i tried this tonight and sure enough it works.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d68hydVbWA


----------



## bobmac (Jun 6, 2012)

So the ball is forward, the face is open and you hit it fat.....it's not going to go very high....unless you hit it hard as Phil does in the video. And if you get it wrong.......good luck.
3 things...
Practice this for hours before you even think about trying it in a comp
He was using a 64 deg LW
His idea of a tight lie is nothing like what we get in this country


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 6, 2012)

Probably the most difficult shot in golf. Absolutely no tolerance for error and the consequences of getting it wrong are severe - 2 or, more likely, 3 more shots!

Do have to wonder why we even attempt this shot - but it's the magic when it gets anywhere near coming off!

As Bob says, practice this one for hours before considering using it on the course - even leave the LW out of the bag until you can hit it well. The practice will almost certainly improve your play with other wedges though as your ball-striking will get crisper.

I admired the guns hitting these on the chipping green at the PGA 10 days ago. Awesome!


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll only attempt this shot when

I need a miracle to prevent loss of hole in matchplay.
I'm running out of shots in stableford.

I avoid it in medal!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jun 6, 2012)

We have a hole where you need this shot occasionally. A par 3 with an elevated green surrounded by bunkers. Left and right of the bunkers is scruffy grass on which your ball can find a bare patch in the summer. In that case it's usually the only shot on. 

I play it a bit like a bunker shot - open face and aim to hit a bit behind the ball. Sometimes it comes off sometimes it doesn't in which case the next shot is usually from one of the bunkers (you either duff it in or thin it in) but as I say there really isn't any other option. Very satisfying when it does come off though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 6, 2012)

I played 18 holes with my coach once at Overstone and he was faced with just this shot. Totally bare lie without a blade of grass to be seen and a tight pin just on the green over a bunker. I watched as he debated the lie (shaking his head) and the shot required and he 100% nailed it - beautiful.

I thought "cool shot" but even more so when he said he felt it was probably the best shot he'd ever played.

So a very high tariff and not sure I'd have the nerve to take it on.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 6, 2012)

knowing this technique is just another string to the bow. im not saying everyone should run out and buy a 64 wedge. in fact i was trying it with my 58 last night. i told my friend about it and he was getting very high lobs with an open sand wedge. its just a usefull thing to know and be able to do. this time of the year you could easily get shortsided on a tight lie behind a bunker to a pin a few yards on. i was faced with this 2 weeks ago and i bladed the thing and blanked the hole. knowing this technique could have saved me.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 6, 2012)

Holy cow...

So, in fact you're just hitting a bunker shot?

Off an American watered course....maybe....

Anyway, could Phil not have opted for the texas wedges to get it past his cameraman. Looked easy enough for me, just outside the left foot of the tripod.     !?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 6, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Holy cow...

So, in fact you're just hitting a bunker shot?

Off an American watered course....maybe....

   !?
		
Click to expand...

i thought you english folk had plenty of rain this year? 


im just letting people know how to do it. i would never intentionally hit the ball fat until yesterday. knowledge is key folks.


really recommend that people download phil micks - secrets of the short game.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 6, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance as my short game is no where near as good as Philly Micks..........

....... But


Would a little bump and run chip with a 7 iron have much less risk and arguably leave him closer to the hole 


...... Or have I missed something?


----------



## Region3 (Jun 6, 2012)

It helps to think about the bounce (back edge) of the club hitting into the ground before the ball.

If you're trying to hit it fat and the leading edge hits the ground first the ball isn't going very far.

9 times out of 10, if I have an easier shot to leave myself 15' away I'll take that instead.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 6, 2012)

lads, big phil is only showing you how its done. its up to you to use it when its the right time. if you watch the DVD he even says that he only won the masters when he learned to swallow his chipping ego and started putting from off the green as the lies were that tight!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 6, 2012)

Also depends on the bounce of the wedge. If you have a high bounce wedge. You have no chance of pulling that off. Hit it fat the bounce, well bounces smack into the middle of the ball. You would need a very low bounce wedge to even think about it. Or better still get the 9iron out and chip it on.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 6, 2012)

I was faced with a similar issue recently, bare lie and downhill chip towards a pond...

GULP!!! I tried to flick up my 56* wedge, forgetting it has 13* of bounce 

Result was a thin into a pond and bang goes my nice run of pars. OK I was only playing a short par 3 course and I still shot my handicap of +6 gross with that treble on the card. I should have used my 52* and tried to CHIP it past the hole and leave a makable putt. 

I used to always try and look to leave an easy putt when chipping, somehow this gameplan got lost in the time between giving the game up last year and taking it up again.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 6, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			every days a school day. im pretty good at hitting lob shots from a fluffy lie but any time i tried it froma tight lie i usually bladed it. just before i went out tonight for a few holes i had a quick look at phils - secret of the short game. 

the secret to this shot is 

-weight on left side
-ball forward instance
-open club face
*-hit the ball fat ( 3inches behind the ball)*


i tried this tonight and sure enough it works.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d68hydVbWA

Click to expand...


or a cleveland DSG wedge


----------

